# Missing my true love



## Cheeseburger (Feb 3, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What does her attorney say about all this? Can she get out on bail until the trial? When is the trial expected?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Cheeseburger

I see that you deleted your post. It's true that the first person who replied was not very empathetic. Sometimes people reply based on the issues they have dealth with in their own lives.

When you post on an open forum, you will get all sorts of replies. The best way to handle posting is to ignore the posts that you don't think are helpful.

If you would like to reconsider, I can put your original post back.


----------

